# Hi Everyone



## Diane m (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi joined the forum a couple of days a go, moved to Egypt with my husbands employment in Jan from U.K. Have a 12 year daughter! We live inbetween Giza and 6th of October on a compound on Alex desert road. Just starting to enjoy Cairo a little more still in culture shock a little! Would love any advise from any one to feel a little more settled!


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Diane m said:


> Hi joined the forum a couple of days a go, moved to Egypt with my husbands employment in Jan from U.K. Have a 12 year daughter! We live inbetween Giza and 6th of October on a compound on Alex desert road. Just starting to enjoy Cairo a little more still in culture shock a little! Would love any advise from any one to feel a little more settled!




Hi Diane

Welcome to the Forum 

I am not in Cairo so can't help i'm afraid but there are plenty of people here who are... Hopefully someone will offer you some good advice 

Best of luck in Egypt and I hope you and your family have a great time whilst you are here.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Diane m said:


> Hi joined the forum a couple of days a go, moved to Egypt with my husbands employment in Jan from U.K. Have a 12 year daughter! We live inbetween Giza and 6th of October on a compound on Alex desert road. Just starting to enjoy Cairo a little more still in culture shock a little! Would love any advise from any one to feel a little more settled!


Hi Diane

My advice to anyone is to try and meet up with other expats/get involved in some of the groups. It can be a massive culture shock moving to Egypt! I think it can be quite isolating when you move to another country but there seems to be lots going on in the expat community in Cairo.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I don't live in Cairo either, but a general advice for anyone in your position, don't think a lot about things that you might see and draw your attention, don't try to find explanations either, just watch it happening and enjoy watching it, you'll get used to it and it won't draw your attention by then 

Good luck in here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Diane and welcome in Egypt as we say here.

I live more or less down town so not too near you I am afraid.
However if you are coming into town at any time contact me and I would be pleased to meet up for a coffee and a chat.

Maiden


----------



## Tut-Ahmed-Amon (Mar 22, 2010)

Heeey Diana, I know how do you feel in Egypt.... It is another life mood. another people and different mentalties, If you are not feeling comfort though living here, I handle it by saying it is going to be temporary life, just cherr up, go cafes. smock Hoocks, taste the different stuffs, you might find something intetersting,, there is a big cafe is called panaroma beside the pyramids. your gonna like that... you should visit one time... 
your gonna be settled when you find something really interesting and you don't get bored though... and the good news, that you will be able finding it here... 


Hope I could help you 

Ahmed


----------



## Diane m (Mar 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hi All
Thanks for the advice nice to know there is other ex-pats out there with more experience that can help if needed!


----------



## Nouna (May 29, 2009)

Diane m said:


> Hi joined the forum a couple of days a go, moved to Egypt with my husbands employment in Jan from U.K. Have a 12 year daughter! We live inbetween Giza and 6th of October on a compound on Alex desert road. Just starting to enjoy Cairo a little more still in culture shock a little! Would love any advise from any one to feel a little more settled!


Hi Diana 

your are mostly welcomed here in Egypt 

I know how hard the culture shock can be 
I'll be glad to help you in anything u need, and answer any questions..
I'm not an expat.. but i'm Egyptian 

Enjoy your time.. I know u will...
Other than the culture shock.. Your gonna love Egypt 

Best of luck


----------

